# Elder God Demonbane vs. The Spectre



## Elder God Demonbane (Feb 5, 2013)

EGD vs. The Spectre
Both bloodlusted
EGD with all equipment and hype.


----------



## Solar (Feb 5, 2013)

This should end well.

Isn't EGD megaversal+ with *all* of its hype and whatnot? I remember it being debated whether or not it was if it was multiversal(+).


----------



## Es (Feb 5, 2013)

Wrong section


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 5, 2013)

I get the feeling the OP is a dupe 

also wrong section

also probably Spectre if The Presence doesn't feel like being a dick


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 5, 2013)

I think you got 'should' and 'shouldn't' mixed up there in the ending well part


----------



## Solar (Feb 5, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> I think you got 'should' and 'shouldn't' mixed up there in the ending well part



Yeah, I was being sarcastic. I don't really care how it ends though.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 5, 2013)

Not that I know terribly much about either (or that I care), but my money's on Demonbane, from what I know of it at least. Maybe not in its other forms, but EGD and we may have a match.


----------



## Es (Feb 5, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> Not that I know terribly much about either (or that I care), but my money's on *Demonbane, from what I know of it at least.* Maybe not in its other forms, but EGD and we may have a match.


----------



## Elder God Demonbane (Feb 5, 2013)

How strong is spectre at full power?
I know he is multiversal but to what extent?


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 5, 2013)

Multi clock level destruction.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 5, 2013)

Nevermind said:


> Multi clock level destruction.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 5, 2013)

that's pretty hypnotic


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 5, 2013)

Dat clock gif


----------



## Elder God Demonbane (Feb 5, 2013)

Spectre couldn't have busted that....


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Isn't demonbane from a game? What's this thread doing here?


----------



## Elder God Demonbane (Feb 5, 2013)

I completely forgot but there is anime demonbane, and I just realized that spectre was a comic book character.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Feb 6, 2013)

Clock tier thread.

Anyway, the most I've seen from Demonbane is that multiversal+ quote that willy had. From what I've heard about the Spectre and his place in DC he should take this.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 6, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I get the feeling the OP is a dupe
> 
> also wrong section
> 
> also probably Spectre if The Presence doesn't feel like being a dick


Actually, it depends on exactly how large the DC world really is.
After the Crisis of Infinite Earths, only 52 "universes" remained.
But these peroidically feature alternate realities so one can theorize that each of the 52 Earths have their own multiverse.
But then there are the reconstructed parts of the old multiverse, called "Bleed" which might be also the source of these verses.
So the scope of the Spectre's power could be anywhere from multiversal+ to megaversal+

Similarly for Elder God Demonbane. In the oriignal game it managed to flat-out stomp Nya who the very least was a multiversal creator. 
But then Gunshin Kyoushuu shows with Mars Demonbane that there's a very vast space beyond that multiverse.
Nya has shown to affect time even in that "super super dimension".
Furthermore, what I've heard about Kishin Hishou (aka Demonbane 2), its plot had characters coming from different alternate realities. And each of these realities appear to be other multiverses.
There's also some line in on of Kishin Hishou's endings which implies infinite number of multiverses. But you can beat me with a stick and I still couldn't tell what was it.

That's why I'm inclined to beleive the world of Demonbane is a seemingly infinite megaverse (megaverse level+) and Elder God Demonbane is the absolute strongest in it.

So as far as raw power goes they're equal if not maybe sliding a bit in Demonbane's favor.
So this would depend on whoever has the more versatile powerset.
I'm not the most familiar with the Spectre's abilities but my bets would be still on him.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2013)

From the quote Willy has posted before, depending on how you determine it could be multiversal or megaversal.

Demonbane and Liber Legis where fighting and they were popping universes/dimensions like crazy, then when Demonbane grew in size, the only thing he could see were alternative realities where Demonbane and LL were fighting. When they were fighting they never ran into another Demonbane or LL, despite the massive amount of universes they were destroying.

 Meaning they could be seperated multiverses, making it a Megaverse, or you could say that a infinite amout of Demonbanes and LL never ran into another set because infinite universes seperate them. Take your choice of confusing shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovecraft Mythos and LT stomp both


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 6, 2013)

Scathan solos with a thumbs up


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 6, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Scathan solos with a thumbs up



He doesn't approve of this thread that's for sure.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 6, 2013)

I've always liked how the Celestials look 

you can't go wrong with giant metallic space gods


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 6, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I've always liked how the Celestials look
> 
> you can't go wrong with giant metallic space gods



Damn right they do. Some of the most beautifully designed mechs (if you can call them that) in all fiction. When it comes to character designs, Jack Kirby was really ahead of his time. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 6, 2013)

Nah, Celestials look more like futuristic giant astronauts.
They are about as Mecha as Kamen Rider.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2013)

^ always loved this shot


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 6, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Nah, Celestials look more like futuristic giant astronauts.
> They are about as Mecha as Kamen Rider.



Well if you're Danchou...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Actually, it depends on exactly how large the DC world really is.
> After the Crisis of Infinite Earths, only 52 "universes" remained.
> But these peroidically feature alternate realities so one can theorize that each of the 52 Earths have their own multiverse.
> But then there are the reconstructed parts of the old multiverse, called "Bleed" which might be also the source of these verses.
> ...


Errr I really dislike this argument. 

The 52 are the known multiverses. There are more verses outside of that. DC has reference and Omniverse and in Vertigo which Spectre also falls into they are not within the 52 .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2013)

what are Spectres best feats ? besides going against the Anti-Monitor


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Weighing infinity that not even SA Supes could lift him .


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2013)

I like Spectre,but i'm in favor of Demonbane.

In the game that them aren't even "elder god demonbane",into azatoth them are going in differents dimensions,universes and places of existence,and from all ihave seen from that elder god is megaversal+ since from some translators the clockwork phantom create a universe every single second.

Also the skill "infinite demonbanes" put them into a megaversal+ too no? He was summoning demonbanes from oblivion,fantasy,and infinite universes into the fight,and for powerscaling nya was at least low-megaversal with her clockwork phantom and was stomped like nothing by elder god demonbane.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe I shouldn't say anything, but why do demonbane supporters have vey low rep? Is it the dislike for it's whole pedo centered material? If so I don't blame anyone then. I watched the anime and that series got really uncomfortable at certain moments.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> and from all ihave seen from that elder god is megaversal+ since from some translators the clockwork phantom create a universe every single second.



that's not megaversal



> Also the skill "infinite demonbanes" put them into a megaversal+ too no? He was summoning demonbanes from oblivion,fantasy,and infinite universes into the fight,



neither is that



> and for powerscaling nya was at least low-megaversal with her clockwork phantom



not really


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 6, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Maybe I shouldn't say anything, but why do demonbane supporters have vey low rep? Is it the dislike for it's whole pedo centered material? If so I don't blame anyone then. I watched the anime and that series got really uncomfortable at certain moments.



it's more like most of them put up the worst arguments I've ever seen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, one thing that may put Demonbane into megaversal+ is that infinite x infinite Big Bang thing with each of these "Big Bangs" being delivered by a different Demonbane from a different universe.
Another is potentially the "Super Super Dimension" thing from Gunshin Kyoushuu Demonbane.
Another is Nya mentioning her defeat being some crazy trillionth one (Kishin Hishou, apparently), implying she created a new multiverse to experiment on that many times.
And there are also implications in the original that the Klein Bottle made by Nya is just a tiny portion of the verse and there are many similar zones.

BTW, that's why I hate these multi/mega-versal matches.
It always comes down to some throwaway scenes or comments which you normally would easily miss.
It's basically splitting hairs on constant basis.
Not to mention the annoying fact that these ultra-high cosmic matches lack finesse altogether.
It always just comes down to whoever can rule or destroy more universes and such.
It's very much like a massive dick measuring contest on multiversal scale.

Do. Not. Want.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 6, 2013)

that sounds like high-end multiverse stuff, but to be honest, it's really a pain in the ass to differentiate the two 

just fuck it all


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah,shall i improve my argument.

Nya,created Klein bottle that consists infinite multiverses and inside each universe is infinite pocket universes and parallel universes, dimensions and can recreate a new one with ease(don't ask me,demonbane logic) and this was recreated by another being(another blood) and even with that elder god stomped this,clockwork phantom,and fuckin every elder god(save yog-sototh,that in physical form each "rainbow spheres" consints in universes,and guess what? it is omnipresent and so hell this rainbow spheres are... and control over azatoth[most powerfull being not counting with elder god demonbane])

Thats put them megaversal+ i guess...

I put this in favor from demonbane,multiversal battles without that much of information are not good(i guess this is why rarely they put SMT in battles here).


----------



## Id (Feb 8, 2013)

I dont know what the big mystery about the Spectre is. There are plenty of online sources, plus his respect thread to read up on. I recommend reading Spectre v3, v4, Crisis on Infinite Earths, and Zero Hour if you feel like killing your curiosity. 

Anyhow I have read Endless Mike blog, and regarding his list of the most powerful heroes I agree. Solar>Spectre for the most part. Once Solar attained cosmichood. He remain consistent. However once Spectre taps into the Logoz, his power shots so high its difficult to determine who is more powerful. 

Well regardless, Spectre seems more straightforward than EGD. EGD seems largely ambiguous with heavy power-scaling to get an idea of where he stands. But even if I turn the blind eye, and decide compare them indiscriminately. One can easily make the case of Spectre being equivalent to EDG, possibly greater. 

As a notes: keep in mind that CoiE did not effect the Spectre. I am not sure about DCnU, post Flashpoint. 

Being backed by the presence, is somewhat ambiguous. We do know that he has a direct-line to the Presence, that connects to the Over-Soul of all things. 

*Spectre Respect thread* 
*The Spectre: A History in Pictures* 
*Spectre wiki* 



> Actually, it depends on exactly how large the DC world really is.
> After the Crisis of Infinite Earths, only 52 "universes" remained.
> But these peroidically feature alternate realities so one can theorize that each of the 52 Earths have their own multiverse.
> But then there are the reconstructed parts of the old multiverse, called "Bleed" which might be also the source of these verses.


Post 52, we know Wildstorm is an Omniverse in size, in it of its own. The term Omniverse has also been tossed around in mainstream DC. 



> Similarly for Elder God Demonbane. In the oriignal game it managed to flat-out stomp Nya who the very least was a multiversal creator.
> But then Gunshin Kyoushuu shows with Mars Demonbane that there's a very vast space beyond that multiverse.





Elder God Demonbane said:


> I know he is multiversal but to what extent?



This is important, within the Spectre Force are countless realities. By stature the Spectre is a Multiverse, without tapping into the Logoz. 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Elder God Demonbane said:


> How strong is spectre at full power?


We do not know. Acting on his own power, he rivals other Multiversal Characters in Zero Hour Parallax or CoiE Anti-Monitor. But once he taps into the Logoz, his powers shoots upward, making Parallax insignificant by comparison.

Just how powerful is he? Apparently more powerful than everyone, and everything within creation. 





> Also the skill "infinite demonbanes" put them into a megaversal+ too no? He was summoning demonbanes from oblivion,fantasy,and infinite universes into the fight,and for powerscaling nya was at least low-megaversal with her clockwork phantom and was stomped like nothing by elder god demonbane.



Infinite Demonbanes meets the Spectre Corps! 

As the EDG can summon countless Demonbanes, The Spectre Prime can summon endless Spectres.


----------



## Id (Feb 8, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I've always liked how the Celestials look
> 
> you can't go wrong with giant metallic space gods



Absofuckinglutely.

Vertigo has possibly the best written cosmology.
The magical mythos within DC/Vertigo are the yummiest read.
But when it comes to space gods...giant armored clad beings, with the cosmos as their playground, Marvel has this bitch lock. They started with Galactus, followed with the Celestials, and continued with the Proemial Gods.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Errr I really dislike this argument.
> 
> The 52 are the known multiverses. There are more verses outside of that. DC has reference and Omniverse and in Vertigo which Spectre also falls into they are not within the 52 .





Id said:


> Post 52, we know Wildstorm is an Omniverse in size, in it of its own. The term Omniverse has also been tossed around in mainstream DC.



The term omniverse doesn't really mean much on its own unless it's been defined within the fiction itself. All it actually would mean is something like "all universes" which could be nothing bigger than a  multiverse.

I don't know much about cosmic DC barring stuff related to the Sandman, so for all I know it actually has been defined but I'm just pointing out that throwing the term "omniverse" around by itself doesn't really mean much.


----------



## Id (Feb 8, 2013)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> The term omniverse doesn't really mean much on its own unless it's been defined within the fiction itself. All it actually would mean is something like "all universes" which could be nothing bigger than a  multiverse.
> 
> I don't know much about cosmic DC barring stuff related to the Sandman, so for all I know it actually has been defined but I'm just pointing out that throwing the term "omniverse" around by itself doesn't really mean much.



Even so, DC is much larger than a Multiverse that's for certain.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah sure, I'm not arguing against that. From what I've heard of DC's cosmology, it should at least be a megaverse.


----------



## Id (Feb 8, 2013)

That term was used in 52. 

Outside Marvel, I dont think we have seen other companies go through the trouble of labeling, and explaining the size of their fiction.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2013)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> The term omniverse doesn't really mean much on its own unless it's been defined within the fiction itself. All it actually would mean is something like "all universes" which could be nothing bigger than a  multiverse.
> 
> I don't know much about cosmic DC barring stuff related to the Sandman, so for all I know it actually has been defined but I'm just pointing out that throwing the term "omniverse" around by itself doesn't really mean much.


I agree




Id said:


> That term was used in 52.
> 
> Outside Marvel, I dont think we have seen other companies go through the trouble of labeling, and explaining the size of their fiction.


well, they should 

we certainly can't just go and apply Marvels omniverse definition to anything else





Crimson Dragoon said:


> that sounds like high-end multiverse stuff, but to be honest, it's really a pain in the ass to differentiate the two
> 
> just fuck it all


also this


----------



## Coston (Feb 9, 2013)

Again, the same old claims from haters and certain downplayers as well many mislead info provide by some fake fans, you people never learned, didn't you?

Oh well, EGD wins.

Well since I already make my claim on many previous threads so you can just finding them by yourself since they were ignored by you, haters and downplayers.

@lokoxDZz: Stop providing mislead info unless you play the actual game itself.


----------



## Es (Feb 9, 2013)

Coston said:


> Oh well, EGD wins.


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 9, 2013)

Okay, now it's your job to prove he's far above high end multiversal beyond a shadow of a doubt.

No one is looking through your posts for you. Post them.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Feb 9, 2013)

Why didn't you just let this thread die?

You made claims, yeah. But that was all you made. Due to (apparently) your computer crashing you were never able to back them up with a shred of evidence.

Also does this mean that you'll stop debating in Demonbane threads now? Because I can live with that.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 9, 2013)

These threads in general just need to go to hell.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Feb 9, 2013)

I sense a lock.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 9, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> Okay, now it's your job to prove he's far above high end multiversal beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> No one is looking through your posts for you. Post them.


I already provided materials for that.
It's just the fact that debating these high multi/mega versal stuff is useless.
These threads are boring and only result in shitstorm.
One time I might even invent a rule to ban them altogether.
To sum it up:


willyvereb said:


> BTW, that's why I hate these multi/mega-versal matches.
> It always comes down to some throwaway scenes or comments which you normally would easily miss.
> It's basically splitting hairs on constant basis.
> Not to mention the annoying fact that these ultra-high cosmic matches lack finesse altogether.
> ...


----------

